# 13 week nub thoughts?



## MrsAmk

Ive gotten both boy and girl guesses, I have 2 boys so I get a little giddy when I see girl....although my husband and I are sure we saw another little penis during the ultrasound. And when I said it's another boy isn't it? The tech just smiled, as she doesn't guess gender for people this early.
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Tanikins

Im no expert but id guess boy.


----------



## 6lilpigs

The picture posted has me thinking girl, but I have to add that at your gestation if you think you saw a little angled willy above it then you may well have done as the slightest angle out with the wand can make the extra bit disappear, I have pics of last DS same gestation with it clearly showing and clearly vanishing! Do you have any other pics?? :)


----------



## MrsAmk

I do, but none other show the nub!


----------



## MrsAmk

Here is what I do have
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MrsAmk

And another
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks3.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MrsAmk

Bump!


----------



## laughingduck

Im gusseing boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## MrsAmk

So funny, on one site I get all boy guesses, and on another I get all girl :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

I would say boy based on the nub x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would actually guess girl, it looks parallel to me and even like it maybe has a fork on the end. :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl!!


----------



## Laroawan

Girl bases on nub angle and looks like maybe the three lines you should look for with girl nubs.


----------



## embeth

If that's the nub in pic one than I would
Def guess girl x


----------



## madseasons

I want to say :pink:


----------



## Zeppelin424

tricky one! but im gunna guess girl


----------



## Becyboo__x

:blue:


----------



## michelle&neo

:pink:


----------



## MrsAmk

I think it IS a girl! We had another u/s yesterday at 16 weeks and I didn't see a penis


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Did the tech tell you what they thought gender was? If they was looking at potty shot then you should have seen a penis if it was a boy at this gestation.
Hope you've got your girl :)


----------



## MrsAmk

It was hard to say for sure, she was in a rush and there was cord in the area


----------



## Avo82

I think girl. I'd put money on it x


----------



## MrsAmk

Here is a pic....
 



Attached Files:







baby girl.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jerseygirl7

On 1st look I thought boy but on close inspection I would say girl. The nub looks parallel with the spine.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## MrsAmk

Bevziibubble said:


> :blue:

really? Why? I don't see any penis


----------



## mum22ttc#3

If that's a potty shot above which I'm assuming it is then again I would go with girl, there's nothing there to suggest boy at all which for 16 weeks you would expect :)


----------



## madseasons

I am thinking that is a :pink: potty shot :) 

Keep us updated!


----------



## MrsAmk

I sure hope so! Every since this ultrasound I've been dreaming pink lol. Will know for sure in about 3 weeks


----------



## laughingduck

Jerseygirl7 said:


> On 1st look I thought boy but on close inspection I would say girl. The nub looks parallel with the spine.

Ditto!


----------



## Boo44

I would say girl - I already said girl based on the nub as it is long and parallel and forked - classic girl nub especially at 13 weeks! And now I've seen the potty shot I'm even more sure :)

It only looks slightly blue angle because the baby is curled upwards, actually it's parallel


----------



## rwhite

That does look girl, from both pics :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Thanks girls! Im so thrilled to have a baby girl :) Still don't believe it!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

MrsAmk said:


> Thanks girls! Im so thrilled to have a baby girl :) Still don't believe it!

I'm having a boy after 4 girls and have had it confirmed twice now, one very obvious picture too, there's still that tiny bit of doubt though. I think most women are the same once they've had a couple of one gender :)


----------

